# Windows 7: Desktop nutzt nicht den ganzen Monitor



## th_fn_styles (10. Dezember 2012)

Hallo,

ich habe folgendes Problem: Die Auflösung 1920x1080 wird korrekt ausgeführt, jedoch wird nicht der ganze mögliche Bereich des Monitrs genutzt. Ich habe heute meine nVidia-Grafikkarte ausgebaut und sämtliche nvidia-Treibersoftware deinstalliert. Momentan nutze ich die integrierte Grafikeinheit des Prozessors samt aktueller AMD-Treiber (12.11 beta). Jetzt habe ich oben und unten ca. 1cm und rechts/links ca. 1,5 cm einen nicht genutzten Bereich des Monitors. Mit dem 12.10er tritt das ebenfalls auf. Habe auch schon alle AMD-Treiber de- und wieder installiert (Chipsatz & Grafik).
CPU/APU: AMD A8-3870k
Board: Asrock A75M
Monitor: LG Flatron W2442PA (wird auch als solcher erkannt)
Windows 7 64-bit

Ich vermute ja mal, dass es trotzdem am Treiber liegt. Hat jemand eine Idee?


----------



## th_fn_styles (10. Dezember 2012)

Ich hab's wohl gefunden bzw. eingrenzen können. Das Problem tritt über HDMI auf. Via D-Sub funktioniert es korrekt.


----------



## Otep (10. Dezember 2012)

Die Auflösung passt? Was ist wenn Du beim Monitor die Auto-Ausrichtung machst...?


----------



## th_fn_styles (10. Dezember 2012)

Das hatte auch nix gebracht. Merkwürdigerweise lief das schon mal über HDMI - allerdings mit eine mA6-3650 an einem 1680x1050-Monitor  -  und da hat alles gepasst. Wenn das Kabel 'ne Macke hätte, dürfte es doch gar kein Bild geben, oder?


----------



## Zephyr (10. Dezember 2012)

Das gleiche Problem habe ich momentan auch. Hatte vorher eine GTX260 mit 2x DVI. Ein mal zum Monitor und ein mal zum TV. Da war alles wunderbar. Seit einer Woche habe ich eine HD4890 mit nur einem DVI-Out. Am Monitor sieht alles so aus wie es soll, wenn ich dann jedoch den TV (mittels DVI->HDMI Kabel)anschließe, habe ich trotz 1920x1080 außen einen ca. 2cm dicken Rand.

Hab aber noch nicht lange nach einer Problemlösung gesucht, da diese Woche sowieso die 7950 kommt. Wenn es dann weg ist: gut. Wenn nicht: Mist, dann suche ich nach einer Problemlösung


----------



## th_fn_styles (10. Dezember 2012)

Geht mir eigentlich ähnlich. Meine Austausch-7950 sollte auch heute oder morgen ankommen, nachdem die erste defekt geliefert wurde.


----------



## Seth86 (10. Dezember 2012)

Schau mal im AMD CCC nach der Option Over-/Underscan. Müsste irgendwo unter dem Stichwort Monitorskalierung zu finden sein (hab keine AMD Karte mehr).


----------



## NickScrewball (13. Dezember 2012)

Mahlzeit!
Hatte das Problem beim Umstieg von VGA auf HDMI-Kabel, bei beibehaltener GraKa (HD 6870). Habe die von Seth erwähnte Funktion genutzt, und jetzt sieht's aus wie's soll!
Die Funktion ist im CCC unter "meine Flachbildschirme" -> "Skalierungsoptionen"
Musste den Regler beim mir auf 0% Underscan schieben, habe jetzt aber wieder Vollbild ohne Trauerrand!


----------



## th_fn_styles (16. Dezember 2012)

Danke, hab's auch gerade in der neuen c't gelesen


----------



## Eol_Ruin (18. Dezember 2012)

Dazu (Overscan/Underscan) gibts im Forum schon eine Dutzend-Schaft von Threads. 
Einfach mal die Suchfunktion z.B.  mit den Suchworten "schwarzer Rand" benutzen - dann hätte man das Prob innerhalb von Sekunden gelöst gehabt - dafür gibts die Suche.


----------

